# Bicycle Heaven Swap August 27-28 Pittsburgh Pa



## Howard Gordon (Aug 8, 2016)

Craig Morrow's bicycle show and swap* Free* set up, 2 days. Always a fun show. Tour the museum, ride the bike trail, always lots of action. Secure, fenced in location.  *Buy --  Sell -- Trade -- Show*





Photos of some of the bikes for sale at the Bicycle Heaven Swapmeet this August 27 and 28th the bicycles here are like brand-new fantastic all for sale you have to make it to this bike swap meet for this deal


----------



## monark-man (Aug 13, 2016)

great place to spend the day, for you the wife and kids.  the museum is well done. their is also a bike trail behind it.     monark-man


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 16, 2016)

A week and a half away


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 21, 2016)

Anybody have more feedback on this show.It is a 6 hour drive one way for me and all the pictures are sting rays.Any balloon tire bikes.What about venders is it worth 12 hours driving and about $100 worth of gas and tolls


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Gene,,thats a long drive but you never can tell what you can buy and sell but if the weather is good I think it would be worth it,,the Museum will be open and yes balloon tire bikes motor bikes and BMX bikes,, IF YOUR INTO MUSIC the new music Museum will be open and is next door to B.H.,,2 bike ride events music and other things will be going on,,you can come Friday after 5 pm if needed and no vendor fees,,Growing every year and should be a great turn out.Last year we had someone from F.L ,,N.J many from Ohio,,The great Jerry from M.L will be here and others,,,,,  see photos / tour at    bicycleheaven.org


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 25, 2016)

The swap meet is this weekend AUG 27 AND 28TH   The weather looks fantastic,,,,we have a Bowden 300 coming in and a few new guys from N.J.,,With balloon tire stuff,,,,hope to see you


----------

